# Crookham Manor



## Snips86x (Dec 26, 2014)

I found this place on Derelict Places a few weeks back and it was about 20 mins down the road from a mate who lived in Newbury. Since I was already passing the area on my way back from the airport, I stopped with a mate & my brother.

We spent a good 2 hours wandering the grounds and bumped into 2 college girls who were taking photo's of derelict places as a photography project.

They'd asked if we'd managed to get into the building yet, but sadly not - it would seem they were quite desperate to get in.





































After spending time wandering the grounds, my brother discovered a possible entrance to the building. He took my LED torch and went off to take a look. 

After standing around for about 5-10 mins, he came back and confirmed we could get into the building. It was quick and easy - college girls also followed as they were quite excited at the discovery. It would also seem that one of them had a police officer as a dad and she's discussed this site with him.

Apparently he confirmed that if entrance if already there and you're not breaking anything, then its not breaking and entering 





























































Despite seeing warnings that this site was alarmed, we heard nothing and no-one came in the 5 hours of wandering. This place is a gold mine and could easily go back and find even more which I could have missed.

Some of the floors are not in the best condition, but nothing gave way during our visit but we did indeed have to tread carefully.

There are loads more pics on my flickr page, please feel free to browse & add me 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/demolished_86/


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 26, 2014)

Great set of images and so much to see,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 26, 2014)

Nice report there..shame it's gone downhill very quickly.


----------



## decker (Dec 26, 2014)

Fab place this, smashing pics !


----------



## tumble112 (Dec 26, 2014)

Nice set of pictures, looks like a good day.


----------



## smiler (Dec 26, 2014)

I Liked That, Thanks.


----------



## HughieD (Dec 27, 2014)

Incredible place. Fantastic report. Tragedy places like this fall into dereliction...


----------



## LittleOz (Dec 27, 2014)

Sad to see it's getting vandalised in there


----------



## urban-dorset (Dec 27, 2014)

Crookham is about to be renovated - the council has approved plans for this.


----------



## Snips86x (Dec 27, 2014)

urban-dorset said:


> Crookham is about to be renovated - the council has approved plans for this.



I had heard about this and its fantastic news! Will look forward to seeing what it's developed into!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Dec 27, 2014)

Shame it has been vandalised. Nice shots and report all the same


----------



## JellyBean (Dec 28, 2014)

awesome images


----------



## Steve18021991 (Dec 29, 2014)

great report


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 5, 2015)

Fantastic photos, what a day out! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## RNHWV8 (Jan 5, 2015)

What an amazing place this must have been originally. Excellent photos - thank you.


----------



## catwoman (Jan 21, 2015)

went there on Monday , travellers have moved in , place is covered in rubbish and trashed , wanted to spend a good few hours there but as I was on a solo visit the company was slightly intimidating , managed to get inside , but in terrible condition


----------



## Pilot (Jan 21, 2015)

That old organ amazes me! Two manuals, (presumably pedals) and only three or four speaking stops? That's a lot of work for not very much sound. Nice to see the trackers though - a lovely example of the organ builder's art.

Thank you for posting this set.


----------



## urban-dorset (Jan 21, 2015)

catwoman said:


> went there on Monday , travellers have moved in , place is covered in rubbish and trashed , wanted to spend a good few hours there but as I was on a solo visit the company was slightly intimidating , managed to get inside , but in terrible condition


Do you mean they've moved into the house, or the grounds?


----------



## tittlemouse305 (Jan 22, 2015)

catwoman said:


> went there on Monday , travellers have moved in , place is covered in rubbish and trashed , wanted to spend a good few hours there but as I was on a solo visit the company was slightly intimidating , managed to get inside , but in terrible condition



was there anything left to see ? was thinking if traveling down for a look around / photograph Thanks


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 22, 2015)

Did bloody well to walk away with those shots!  very nicely done indeed!


----------



## urban-dorset (Jan 22, 2015)

I've been told that tree surgeons have been on site, which means that they are preparing to start the renovations on the house.


----------



## WiNgNuTz (Jan 24, 2015)

Fantastic pics, what an amazing interior! Slightly disappointed at the lack of college girls in the pics, but I guess that's for another site. 

Thanks for sharing though!


----------



## krela (Jan 24, 2015)

WiNgNuTz said:


> Fantastic pics, what an amazing interior! Slightly disappointed at the lack of college girls in the pics, but I guess that's for another site.
> 
> Thanks for sharing though!



Given the amount of sexual abuse that went on at this place I'm not sure smutty comments really work, but never mind.


----------



## Snips86x (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks for your comments guys! It sure was nice getting out and about again. Now I just need to keep the momentum and find another location! The shots at this place weren't great if I'm honest. I was feeling slightly rushed and didn't take my time to compose them (as you may well tell)

Since we were accompanied by 2 total strangers, I was not 100% sure on how safe this site was, so tried to keep everyone together just encase a floor gave way. It was however a superb explore, one which I'd love to visit in the warmer months.


----------



## Samy2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Great Photo's sad thinking travellers have moved in. It is sad to see the vandalism but you do tend to see a lack of respect for building with a jaded history. Not saying its right but feeling tend to run high around building like this. Local folks, victims and little twots  xxx


----------

